# [H][Dragon's Call] Hominii Nocturni sucht



## Librarian (19. September 2019)

Hallo Recken der Horde,

die Gilde Hominii Nocturni (ursprünglich Aegwynn) kehrt auf Dragons’Call zu ihren Wurzeln zurück.

Aktuell sind wir ein munterer Haufen ehemaliger Spieler, die mittelfristig wieder einen gildeninternen Raid aufbauen möchten.

Der Spaß steht hierbei an erster Stelle, dennoch ist es uns wichtig den Content zu meistern.

Auf World-First-Kills können wir dabei jedoch getrost verzichten, da inzwischen natürlich auch andere Prioritäten in unsere Privatleben eingedrungen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also dann!

Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen…

… zu freundlichem und verständnisvollem Miteinander,

… zu Dungeons und Raids,

… zum gemeinsamen Leveln,

… und natürlich zum Allies kloppen!

Schlachtpläne werden im Gildendiscord geschmiedet!

Bei Interesse meldet Euch gerne ingame bei ScarPe, Zefi, Grollos, Vaquero, Pacificò oder Mithandriel.

Grüße

Libra


----------

